# Creepiest movie soundtrack (in the last 5 years)?



## kprimm (Apr 3, 2009)

I'm not sure about creepiest, but my favorite hands down is the soundtrack for Trick R Treat.


----------



## Verse 13 (Oct 26, 2010)

I absolutely love the Trick r Treat soundtrack! Theres such a nostalgic feeling about it, especially the maine theme. That movie quickly became one of my top 5 favorite horror films!


----------



## repo_man (May 26, 2009)

Well, the scariest soundtrack I've ever listened to was _Session 9_ by Climax Golden Twins, but that was over 10 years ago. lol


----------



## ClownSINNER (Sep 3, 2011)

last five years, i would agree with the soundtrack for Insidious


----------



## Xfireboyx (Sep 19, 2008)

I really like the atmosphere created in the 28 Weeks Later soundtrack. 
There is something very hollow about it.


----------



## Grave Tone Productions (Feb 1, 2012)

The Strangers soundtrack is pretty amazing.


----------



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

Hmmm...if strictly from the last 5 years, I like the soundtrack from "Shutter". That being said, my favorite soundtrack is from "The Ring".

I'm definitely gonna check out the soundtracks from "The Strangers" and "Insidious".


----------



## Killed by Death (Sep 29, 2008)

The Texas Chainsaw Massacre: The Beginning by Steve Jablonsky. It's actually 6 years old now, but it's the best soundtrack I've heard from any year. If hell had a soundtrack this would be it.


----------



## Dminor (Jul 21, 2006)

Just saw "The Woman in Black" last night and the soundtrack for that was pretty spooky.


----------



## Xfireboyx (Sep 19, 2008)

I just watched 'House of the Devil' and thought that the music in that was PERFECT!

Here's one of the themes from it:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-PGSxP0TbYQ


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I gotta go waaay back for scary music to The Omen. 

They just went big & obvious with things like "Ave Satani." Which translates as "Hail Satan."


----------



## ZombieHousewife (Sep 15, 2010)

I second the House of the Devil - Jeff Grace has done most of Ti West's movies, and all of his soundtracks are so creepy! The Innkeepers was great, highly recommend!


----------

